# versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert



## buchsbaum (19 November 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab ein super großes Problem!!!

Am 17.11. habe ich mich bei Alphaload angemeldt. Was ich aber nicht wusste war, dass ich mich schon einmal früher angemeldet hatte. Also habe ich gedacht, ich würde ein Probeabo abschließen. 
Da bekomme ich auf einmal eine Email von Alphaload mit einer Rechnung über 95€! Da schlugen bei mir natürlich die Alarm Glocken und ich habe nachgeguckt ob da nicht was schief gegangen ist. 
Nun ist mir das mit der zweiten Anmeldung eingefallen und habe in den AGB´s nachgeguckt, wurde aber nicht ganz schlau daraus.

Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen, das ich hier Hilfe bekommen kann!!!

BITTE!!!!:cry: :cry: 

in großer Hoffnung
buchsbaum


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*



> Am 17.11. habe ich mich bei Alphaload angemeldt. Was ich aber nicht wusste war, dass ich mich schon einmal früher angemeldet hatte. Also habe ich gedacht, ich würde ein Probeabo abschließen.


In den AGBs von Alphaload steht doch drin, dass man sich nur 1x zum Probezugang anmelden kann. Hattest Du damals den Probeaccount gekündigt und alles lief glatt (Kündigung wurde akzeptiert)? Und dann hast Du Dich noch einmal angemeldet? Nun ja. 


			
				agb schrieb:
			
		

> 3.4. Meldet sich ein Kunde nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums erneut an, wird mit der Anmeldung ein Vertrag geschlossen, ohne dass der Kunde erneut einen Testzeitraum/Probeabonnement erhält.


Steht da so drin. Ganz echt. Wo ist Deine Frage? Wenn ich mir eine denken könnte, wäre es die, ob das evtl. zu überraschend ist. Ob man nicht auch denken konnte, man meldet sich wieder für einen Probezugang an. Aber das ist ja schon so konkret, dass ich nichts dazu sagen dürfte, selbst wenn ich wollte/könnte... Ob das bei einer zweiten Anmeldung nicht irgendwann kommuniziert werden müsste? Nuja, das wäre vielleicht ein netter service von alphaload - aber ob die das müssen???


----------



## buchsbaum (19 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

Hallo,
meine Frage ist, ob ich da wieder kündigen kann, weil ich ja jetzt, beim zweiten Mal, noch überhaupt keine Dateien heruntergeladen habe. Da gibt es ja dieses 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht!


----------



## buchsbaum (19 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

Hab nachgeguckt:

Widerrufsrecht
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (Brief oder Email) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt einen Tag nachdem der Kunde den Aktivierungslink in der E-Mail vom Anbieter angeklickt hat, in der ihm seine Zugangsdaten (Passwort und Username) übersandt worden sind. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:

E-Mail: vertrag @ alphamailbox.de
per Post: Mainpean GmbH, Kündigung Alphaload, Scharnweber Straße 69, 12587 Berlin
Fax: 030 64904108 

Sollte ich jetzt denen noch einen Brief schicken. Email habe ich bereits abgeschickt, aber keine Reaktion!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

ooops. postings haben sich überschnitten...
Was kostet Dich ein Brief? 55 cents? Ich würde es tun.


----------



## buchsbaum (19 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

Jetzt steht für mich noch zur Frage, ob ich noch eine Brief (wie oben erwähnt) schicken soll, zusätzlich zu meiner Email, weil ich schon öfters gehört habe , dass viele mit so einem Problem mit Alphaload zu kämpfen haben!!!! Die stellen sich stur und wollen dann nichts von einer abgesandten Email meinerseits wissen. Sollte ich da lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen? Aber ich hab doch Recht? Weil ich ja noch nichts gedownloadet habe, kann ich dass doch widerrufen, oder?


----------



## buchsbaum (19 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ooops. postings haben sich überschnitten...
> Was kostet Dich ein Brief? 55 cents? Ich würde es tun.



Jetzt gehts aber drunter und drüber :-D :-D :-D 
Ich werde dann am besten mit Versandbestätigung abschicken (sicher ist sicher:-? )


----------



## buchsbaum (19 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

Aber ich hab doch Recht? Weil ich ja noch nichts gedownloadet habe, kann ich dass doch widerrufen, oder?


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

Du hast zwei Verträge geschlossen, kannst aber nur einen nutzen - das mit dem Widerruf für die zweite Anmeldung sollte gehen, wenn es im 14tage-Zeitraum ist. Die Software hast du ja auch nur einmal downgeloadet und auch nur einen Schlüssel (ich nehme an den von der ersten Anmeldung) in Gebrauch, oder?


----------



## buchsbaum (19 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

hatte mich schon vor monaten mal angemeldet gehabt und dann auch wieder gekündigt. war auch alles ok. aber hatte durch die lange zeit das mit der anmeldung vergessen und wusste somit gar nicht, das ich kein testabo machen konnte. die software konnt ich erst gar nicht downloaden, da der immer abgebrochen hatte. dann kam die rechnung und ich habs halt dann nicht weiter mit den downloaden versucht (verständlicherweise:wall: )


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

Also jetzt nochmal sortiert:

Testabo abgeschlossen, Software downgelodet, Zugang benutzt
Testabo gekündigt, keine Zahlungspflicht
Abo abgeschlossen (übersehen, dass Testabo mit den bisherigen Bestandsdaten nicht mehr möglich ist)
Somit ist das zweite Abo ein neuer Vertrag und das Widerrufsrecht bei Onlinebestellungen innert der 14 Tage (wenn der Dienst nicht genutzt, vom Anbieter keine Leitung erbracht wurde) greift mEn, auch wenn eine Testabophase nicht mehr vorgesehen ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*



Reducal schrieb:


> Also jetzt nochmal sortiert:
> 
> Testabo abgeschlossen, Software downgelodet, Zugang benutzt
> Testabo gekündigt, keine Zahlungspflicht
> ...


Nicht unbedingt. Steht in § 312b Abs. 4 BGB:





> Bei Vertragsverhältnissen, die eine erstmalige Vereinbarung mit daran anschließenden aufeinander folgenden Vorgängen oder eine daran anschließende Reihe getrennter, in einem zeitlichen Zusammenhang stehender Vorgänge der gleichen Art umfassen, finden die Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge nur Anwendung auf die erste Vereinbarung. Wenn derartige Vorgänge ohne eine solche Vereinbarung aufeinander folgen, gelten die Vorschriften über Informationspflichten des Unternehmers nur für den ersten Vorgang. Findet jedoch länger als ein Jahr kein Vorgang der gleichen Art mehr statt, so gilt der nächste Vorgang als der erste Vorgang einer neuen Reihe im Sinne von Satz 2


Es hängt also schlicht davon ab, wie lange buchsbaum "vergessen" hatte, dass er schon mal dort war (hierzu eine Anm. von mir: Möchtest du das wirklich einem deutschen Richter Aug in Aug zugeben?).

Aber ich glaube, mehr geht hier wg. Rechtsberatungsgesetz nicht. buchsbaum wird sich entscheiden müssen, ob er zahlt (mit oder ohne Rechtsgrund, einfach für den Frieden) oder aber ob er Geld ausgibt, um sich fachkundig beraten zu lassen.

:stumm:


----------



## buchsbaum (20 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

Hat sich alles geklärt:-D :-D
Haben die Rechnung und die Anmeldung storniert. Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem, dass ich umsonst 4,10€ für einen Brief mit der Alphaload-Kündigung abgeschickt hatte, obwohl die mir heute Nachmittag eine Email mit der Kündigung geschickt hatten :scherzkeks:  Naja, doppelt hält besser und immerhin besser als 95€  


Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten von euch!!!! Aber Alphaload ist definitiv für mich gestorben, pure [ edit] . Die warten nur darauf, dass du was falsch machst!!!!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

@buchsbaum, schoen dass sich so die Sache hat loesen lassen, der Schaden haelt sich ja doch in Grenzen. 

@kh, Interessanter Passus im Gesetz. Dazu eine konkrete Situation (zumindest bis jetzt hypothetisch): habe vor ein paar Wochen einen 
netzwerkfaehigen DVD-Spieler via Versandhandel gekauft und zurueckgegeben, weil das DVD Laufwerk recht laut war (und der Support mir nicht sagen konnte, ob das normal ist). Wenn ich jetzt im selben Versand diesen nochmal bestelle (in der Annahme, dass es ein defektes Geraet war), habe ich also mein Rueckgaberecht verwirkt, da es eine solch in Reihe stehender Vorgaenge handelt? Oder muesste dies in den AGB vereinbart sein :gruebel: Und was ist, wenn die mir wieder eine Widerrufsbelehrung schicken (z.B. automatisiert durchs Shop-System)?


----------



## Der Jurist (20 November 2006)

*AW: versehentlich zum zweiten Mal bei Alphaload registriert*

Ich verändere etwas die Formatierung:



> (4) Bei Vertragsverhältnissen, die *eine* erstmalige Vereinbarung mit daran anschließenden aufeinander folgenden Vorgängen oder eine daran anschließende Reihe getrennter, in einem zeitlichen Zusammenhang stehender Vorgänge der gleichen Art umfassen, finden die Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge nur Anwendung auf die erste Vereinbarung. Wenn derartige Vorgänge ohne eine solche Vereinbarung aufeinander folgen, gelten die Vorschriften über Informationspflichten des Unternehmers nur für den ersten Vorgang. Findet jedoch länger als ein Jahr kein Vorgang der gleichen Art mehr statt, so gilt der nächste Vorgang als der erste Vorgang einer neuen Reihe im Sinne von Satz 2.



Ich denke die Bestellung eines weiteren Gerätes beruht auf einer neuen Vereinbarung.
Das gilt wohl nur bei wiederkehrender Auslieferung, wie bei einem Abonnement.


----------

